# Why is it still a secret?



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

This 2017 ctd is destined to be a VERY low production car at least for this model year, my guess is 1500 or less. There isn't a ctd closer than 100 miles of Indy. I don't really understand it. Why produce a super efficient car and then not promote it. I see a couple articles on yahoo news about the efficiency and driving range and that's been it. They obviously are not really shooting for the VW tdi buyback crowd. I want to test drive one but sorta refuse to drive over 200 miles to go drive one...


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> I don't really understand it. Why produce a super efficient car and then not promote it.


profits are in trucks/suvs not diesel cruze.

they produce it to help with their CAFE rating.


----------



## KyleB (Mar 12, 2017)

I think the TDI buyback crowd will find it. I did. It's not advertised well that's for sure. But a quick Google search is all it takes. I've been waiting for a year for them to be released, wondering if they'd be available by the time my buyback goes through. My timing is working out great. I turn in my Jetta this Friday, and I placed my order for my Cruze a week ago. 
I think the advertising will take off once the 2018 hatch is out.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

KyleB said:


> I think the TDI buyback crowd will find it. I did. It's not advertised well that's for sure. But a quick Google search is all it takes. I've been waiting for a year for them to be released, wondering if they'd be available by the time my buyback goes through. My timing is working out great. I turn in my Jetta this Friday, and I placed my order for my Cruze a week ago.
> I think the advertising will take off once the 2018 hatch is out.



Congrats on your order. I think advertising will occur when they put in the Equinox and Terrain and had a small SUV or crossover that gets 40 mpg. They sell more of those currently than a Cruze and margins are prolly better.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, I agree with what's been said about the 2017 model year. They're getting a slow rollout for 2017 just to appease those who have been waiting, and likely will (hopefully) go into full-blown advertisement once you can get it in the hatch as well (since the majority of people will go "but why can't I get the hatch?" - you avoid that if you simply don't tell anyone until it has the hatch model, haha).

Or they're pulling the same dumb **** as Gen 1 - who knows.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

IndyDiesel said:


> Congrats on your order. I think advertising will occur when they put in the Equinox and Terrain and had a small SUV or crossover that gets 40 mpg. They sell more of those currently than a Cruze and margins are prolly better.


I think this too. I have actually seen very little advertising for the Gen 2 Cruze as a whole.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> I think this too. I have actually seen very little advertising for the Gen 2 Cruze as a whole.


Some of the local Chevrolet dealers tv advertising still show the gen 1 Cruze of tv, there are none available so far as I know, good grief.


----------



## 375RGRRGT (Apr 8, 2017)

I just bought one today - took it out for a quick highway trip and was just plain impressed. I don't drive hard but at 72mph on a little to no wind day i was in the mid 50's on the read out - I will keep you posted


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> This 2017 ctd is destined to be a VERY low production car at least for this model year, my guess is 1500 or less. There isn't a ctd closer than 100 miles of Indy. I don't really understand it. Why produce a super efficient car and then not promote it. I see a couple articles on yahoo news about the efficiency and driving range and that's been it. They obviously are not really shooting for the VW tdi buyback crowd. I want to test drive one but sorta refuse to drive over 200 miles to go drive one...


Come drive to me. I've got one.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> Come drive to me. I've got one.


I was in your neck of the woods a couple of weeks ago and I got the flu ? I think I will stay home. Smiles


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> I was in your neck of the woods a couple of weeks ago and I got the flu [emoji40] I think I will stay home. Smiles


I know. Must be the water. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> I think this too. I have actually seen very little advertising for the Gen 2 Cruze as a whole.


just the diesel or the whole platform?

i see gen 2 ads like crazy, no diesel, but the hatch.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

boraz said:


> just the diesel or the whole platform?
> 
> i see gen 2 ads like crazy, no diesel, but the hatch.


Whole platform. All I see here are those JD Power awards commercials & promotions for pickups and Equinoxes. 

I do remember the stupid "describe this car with an emoji" commercials for the Gen 2 Cruze. Thank god those are gone.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Whole platform. All I see here are those JD Power awards commercials & promotions for pickups and Equinoxes.
> 
> I do remember the stupid "describe this car with an emoji" commercials for the Gen 2 Cruze. Thank god those are gone.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9z7FUuDIL0E

get this one 10x a day easy


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

and this one million times

https://www.ispot.tv/ad/AsZi/2017-chevrolet-cruze-hatchback-wall


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Only Chevy ads around here are for the limited edition Silverados. Local dealer ads will sometimes run one for a base model Cruze lease for $179/mo. with limited mileage. Haven't seen a Cruze diesel TV ad for several years now. Some dealers are advertising "new" 2016 Cruzen with "great" pricing deals. Hard to believe they still have inventory that old at this time of the year.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Open offer; if anyone wants to drive to Metro Detroit, I currently have a silver automatic diesel in and you are welcome to go for a drive. Whatever other Cruze I have in stock at the time, you are welcome to drive as well.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

boraz said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9z7FUuDIL0E
> 
> get this one 10x a day easy





boraz said:


> and this one million times
> 
> https://www.ispot.tv/ad/AsZi/2017-chevrolet-cruze-hatchback-wall


Both of those trigger me since it's not the "1st Cruze hatch" ever.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Merc6 said:


> Both of those trigger me since it's not the "1st Cruze hatch" ever.


It's the first american Cruze hatch ever.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

375RGRRGT said:


> I just bought one today - took it out for a quick highway trip and was just plain impressed. I don't drive hard but at 72mph on a little to no wind day i was in the mid 50's on the read out - I will keep you posted


Congrats and welcome to the forum!



jblackburn said:


> I do remember the stupid "describe this car with an emoji" commercials for the Gen 2 Cruze. Thank god those are gone.


Those were silly, but at least somewhat memorable because they were so odd.

I guess in a sense it doesn't make sense to advertise right now, since there really aren't many out there.


----------



## izedaman (Jan 5, 2017)

its a new 1.6 CTD, its a beta test on the consumers $$


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The 1.6L diesel has been out since 2013.


----------



## izedaman (Jan 5, 2017)

in the USA with all the emissions crap?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

izedaman said:


> in the USA with all the emissions crap?


Well, I was a beta tester for my 2014 Cruze diesel, one of the first off the line, and it did pretty well for me overall. I also believe that Chevy studied the issues with the '14 and '15 to incorporate into the '17s to make them even more reliable. Time will tell though.


----------



## izedaman (Jan 5, 2017)

I hope it does well for the qnox and cruze. After VW and why they keep bringing up smelly loud diesels from the 70's, and the cost premium. I still think they are better then any hybrid if you drive more then 5 miles a day lol


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

izedaman said:


> I hope it does well for the qnox and cruze. After VW and why they keep bringing up smelly loud diesels from the 70's, and the cost premium. I still think they are better then any hybrid if you drive more then 5 miles a day lol


Other than the Volt, sure, but then again, it's not really a hybrid by the standard definition. I drive about 35 miles a day and since I got the car on the 16th, I've used 0.2 gallons of fuel, and that's only because of two days where the weather absolutely sucked and I had to drive a lot farther than I expected.

But if I have to make long drives, especially those on freeway (the electric range really takes a beating at higher speeds, as expected), I take the CTD.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

izedaman said:


> I hope it does well for the qnox and cruze. After VW and why they keep bringing up smelly loud diesels from the 70's, and the cost premium. I still think they are better then any hybrid if you drive more then 5 miles a day lol


These aren't your grandpa's loud, smelly diesel engines.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I still love those VW diesel ads. Those were the best.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

MP81 said:


> Other than the Volt, sure, but then again, it's not really a hybrid by the standard definition. I drive about 35 miles a day and since I got the car on the 16th, I've used 0.2 gallons of fuel, and that's only because of two days where the weather absolutely sucked and I had to drive a lot farther than I expected.
> 
> But if I have to make long drives, especially those on freeway (the electric range really takes a beating at higher speeds, as expected), I take the CTD.



My neighbor has three Prii, including a Prime, and he's told me time and again that his big advantage is in the city or close suburban driving where in stop and go traffic, the electric motor gives the best advantage. On the highway, my 15 CTD has it all over his Prius as far as performance & effciency. He also owns a diesel Ram p/u and is an engineer and recognizes that the big advantage of the diesel is on long trips, highway etc. His wife and kids all do city or near suburban, so the Pruis is in its element.


----------

